# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Triano.

## jlois

En los montes de Triano, otra de las zonas clave en la minería del hierro de Vizcaya, nos encontramos hoy en día con las huellas del pasado plasmadas en restos de entradas a minas, accesos a las mismas, construcciones derruidas de antiguas dependencias mineras... y lugares que se han transformado, que se han convertido en infraestructuras que ahora tienen otras funciones... 

La presa y el embalse de Triano ocupa ahora la función de abastecer al Campo de Golf de Triano con un trazado de más de seis kilómetros de recorrido, diseñado en su día por Severiano Ballesteros.



La coronación de este dique de escollera es la carretera BI-2757 que comunica las localidades de Gallarta con La Arboleda.





El agujero de la gloria del aliviadero del embalse...









Al fondo los montes de Triano...





Por la otra parte de la carretera que corona el dique de la presa de Triano podemos ver la ladera que cae hacia el Valle de Trapagarán. Podemos observar la salida del aliviadero del embalse de Triano y aunque no sale en la imagen demasiado claramente, hacia la izquierda de la misma se encuentra otra de las inmensas minas al aire libre que hay por esta zona...



Así descubrimos otro embalse más que sin aparecer fichado en SEPREM, me parece que puede tener su cierta importancia por el lugar en el que se encuentra y ... por toda esa historia de la minería del hierro , de la lucha del hombre por extraer el mineral... otros tiempos en los que el trabajo era muy duro y la actividad social se marcaba de una forma vertiginosa y frenética.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias artista!! Jope, que poquitos te quedan ya de por ahí...jejeje
Como sigas así dentro de unos añitos te tenemos que cambiar de vertiente!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  El norte poco a poco lo estás conquistando Jlois.

----------


## jlois

El pasado viernes, al estar recorriendo La Arboleda , me acerqué en mi regreso hacia Gallarta a este pequeño embalse de Triano para comprobar el estado en el que se encuentra...



...y el descenso es muy visible aunque también es cierto que al ser de pequeñas proporciones y al encontrarse en una zona de montaña y de gran cantidad de pequeños arroyos, puede alcanzar relativamente en poco tiempo el máximo de su capacidad...



Como ya he citado anteriormente, este embalse pertenece al Campo de Golf de Triano...



Por cierto... han quitado la mayor parte de las indicaciones de cota...



Para acabar... la coronación de la presa de materiales sueltos está constituida por los dos paseos laterales y la carretera que comunica Gallarta con La Arboleda...

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Jlois.
Vaya que se se nota esa bajada... se vé en pleno ese agujero de la gloria, que esperemos pronto trabaje a pleno rendimiento.
Bonito lugar para aprender Golf.

----------

